# The Dragon Blade



## slingshot-germany (Jan 4, 2016)

*File Name*: The Dragon Blade

*File Submitter*: slingshot-germany</p >

*File Submitted*: 12 Feb 2016

*File Category*: Slingshots

This is "The Dragon Blade"

The Top is the Dragon und his Blade the Bottom 

Have fun with it and feel free to style your Dragon however you want.

Here you can find the DG in Zebra/Mahogany/Ahorn and Alu-Core:





[sharedmedia=core:attachments:95144]
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:95143]
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:95142]
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:95141]
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:95140]
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:95139]

Click here to download this file


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

Yes, finally!! Thank you for sharing this amazing design, you are awesome


----------



## Jake Heaton (Jan 6, 2015)

What are you using as the core.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brad37 (Feb 23, 2016)

Would you be able to email or message me your template. I can't download it here. I would like to try to make one. Awesome design.


----------



## slingshotterLu1 (Nov 4, 2016)

Great design and finish looks spot on,nice work


----------

